# my my, oh how they have changed!



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

*Share your major change pics too!!!!!*



Lynn


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

Ruckus


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awww puppy goodness to doggy goodness! SWEEEEEEETTTTTTT!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SOOO cute! I'll share mine!

BABY GRISSOM:

















GRISSER NOW



















meh, he still has no legs. lol


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

wow!
he is SUCH a sweet puppy!
My dogs where 4 months old before i got them. so i missed out on puppy breath!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I LOVE Grissom's floppy puppy ears! You have to get Chow puppyies really young to get them with floppy ears and that doesn't always happen. I have to find some baby pictures of the 'kids'. Chelsy's are all on 'real' photos. We didn't have digital camera's way back then but I'll find some of Rocky. Chelsy has changed the most. Lhasa's change color completely like Shelties.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Love all the pictures guys!

Baby Grissom was so flippin' cute!!! Geez... 

Here are some of Bailey's growing changes:

Bailey is a wee tot at the breeder's house before I got her:








This was her thing, lay on top of Emmy!








About 8 months old








Current 3 years, she passed out after licking one of our bowls LOL


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

can I ask you a question. Danes are so very pretty, and my husband likes them too! But I am concerned.... are they a "drooly" breed?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

And Akasha growing up
On her way home from NE








First trip to the park








Next to Bailey, so tiny!








Current ~1 year old


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

ruckusluvr said:


> can I ask you a question. Danes are so very pretty, and my husband likes them too! But I am concerned.... are they a "drooly" breed?


There are two genetic lines with Great Danes, European and American lines. European line Danes tend to be a lot more jowly and tend to be droolers, but not all of them are. Here is a good picture of a Euro Dane:



















The American line Danes are less drooly and have smaller jowls. Bailey and Akasha are both from American blood lines because I prefer the way that they look. You can see that Bailey has a lot less lip than the pictures above. I still think euro Danes are gorgeous though!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

And here is Shiloh growing up. I don't have many puppy pictures at all of Emmy...

Baby Shiloh!








She thinks she's a kitty!








Teenager








Current


----------

